# 2022 NCSQ Meet 13-15 May Near Greensboro NC



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Time to start a thread for the next NCSQ Meet! I'm ready to see some folks and listen to some great cars!

I've added a couple links from the meets we had last year, and I'll link this post to those two threads.

2021 NCSQ Spring Meet

2021 NCSQ Fall Meet

Standard spiel for those who have attended before:

*Friday Night Info:*

At my house......pizza (bring some cash to chip in) - PM me for the address. Really any time that day, and we will stop things at 10 PM.

*Saturday Info:*

At my house - likely going to grill again  From about 09:00 AM to 10:00 PM. We will eventually put a little sign up thing for those who would like to contribute cookies, chips, etc.

*Sunday Info:*

Well, that is in the works - we would like to have another competition in Garner, NC (outside of Raleigh) that guys who typically compete can get some points, and those new to competition can get some valuable feedback based on a scoresheet. I'll update this when we get an answer back.

*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (of course you are responsible for policing said kids)
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite music on discs, thumb drive, or other device
Camera
Lawn chair if you want to use one
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism
We would love to see some of the 'old dogs' here.....there are several 'locals' that haven't made it out......if you know these folks - send them a text, etc. Even if life has changed, and they are no longer in 'the scene', if they want to hang out and hear some good cars, we would love to have them.

Also, would love to have some new folks - those you may have sent messages to on DIYMA - if they are in the area or even if they aren't - send them a link.

And, the standard CoV message.....if you feel this is too risky, then you can sit this one out and hope for something to change in the future. Otherwise, take whatever precautions you feel are needed.

*Check this out........a fun smart sheet that Anu put together for a listing of cars / equipment / and type of source for each car. This is optional - if you want to fill it in - put it in.....if it is a bit of a secret, then leave it blank. Some may be thinking of different gear choices, and it may be an effective way for them to find a car that they can demo with that gear. We also have the source that is usable in each car so you can know what can be played in each car. 

Smart Sheet - just add in the info and close the sheet. 

*


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

bertholomey said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina


1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Looking forward to it already...

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol, too slow... 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Failed twice, lol

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio 
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

squiers007 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
> 3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
> 4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
> ...


Ha! I was going to jump on the computer to fix that - harder to do in Tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking forward to it!

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

count me in

Ian B 2021 kia stinger gt


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Working out details for Iasca and Emma Sound Quality event. Will update when complete


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I really appreciate all you fellas adding your names to the list. I know a lot can happen from now until then, but it is encouraging to see a growing list. 

There are a few folks I’ll send texts to with the link, and I may have Mic do his Facebook sorcery to get presence there as well. And I need to post it up on Audio Junkies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

audiophile25 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
> 3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
> 4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
> ...


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Count me in, definitely making the drive this time around, unless things get really bad.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mullings said:


> Count me in, definitely making the drive this time around, unless things get really bad.


It would be great to see you again! NY would be well represented, hopefully we can see some of the PA crowd, Cape Cod, and the AL folks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds good to me
1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150 
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC


----------



## Old Lady Cameltoe (Mar 24, 2018)

Mic10is said:


> Working out details for Iasca and Emma Sound Quality event. Will update when complete


Don't forget to include the Spring Pants-off Prance-off


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150 
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Noticed Jacob has a Taurus and John has a Mustang…. Congrats to John, but the world has gone upside down for Jacob LOL 😂


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA 
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

BigAl205 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
> 3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
> 4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
> ...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Calendar of Events - Soundstage - SQShows


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Calendar of Events - Soundstage - SQShows


Thanks Mic! I haven’t seen the Soundstage thing before. 

We have had our comp on Sunday at High Octane, and it is a good venue. Mic ensures it is very well organized and efficiently run. Register when you get there between 0900-1000 typically, get/give demos and get judged, get scoresheets, and then eat BBQ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, thanks for coordinating this at High Output on Sunday Mic. I really enjoyed it last time and it was very well organized. I'll plan on going this time too.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

This is their new shop. 10min from their other shop that everyone knows from before.
But still really close to Apex BBQ


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

So, register, compete & eat... I like the sounds of this!


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

BigAl205 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
> 3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
> 4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
> ...


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA 
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m glad you may be able to make this one Damien - looking forward to meeting you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Audi's Audi's everywhere...


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

mumbles said:


> Audi's Audi's everywhere...


I noticed that. Got a nice sampling happening here.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll come if Al brings his trophy and wears a crown on his head all weekend.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Stycker said:


> I'll come if Al brings his trophy and wears a crown on his head all weekend.


Prancing with a crown on his head! Perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

bertholomey said:


> Prancing with a crown on his head! Perfect!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i was going to wear a bunny suit but no crown involved , big al with have to take the show .


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Its not a challenge unless Al wears the bunny suit!


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
16) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu

I was waiting for the Junkies post but since it hasn’t happened yet I had to dig my password out of the unknown… My vacation request has been approved so I will be down on Friday. Hopefully my car won’t be a train wreck as I’m starting a bit of a rebuild with some new amps & DSP. I was going to wait until after this GTG but I can’t help myself… when ya get new toys ya gotta play with em, amiright?


----------



## Rich.E.Rich (Jun 16, 2007)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
16) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu
17) Rich (rich.e.rich) - 2021 BMW m340i - NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Any recommendations for a reasonably decent hotel nearby? Or at least a zip code for me to search?

Also, if anyone has an interest in sharing a room to save some money I’m game. I’m planning on staying Friday & Saturday nights.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

TheTodd said:


> Any recommendations for a reasonably decent hotel nearby? Or at least a zip code for me to search?
> 
> Also, if anyone has an interest in sharing a room to save some money I’m game. I’m planning on staying Friday & Saturday nights.


You can look in Archdale and High Point. 27317 is my zip, so that is a good starting point. 

Someone mentioned recently finding an AirBNB to go in together or a VRBO - may be a bit nicer than a hotel room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks. I just booked a room at the Holiday Inn Express in Archdale. So I’ll see you all in 2 months.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
16) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2015 Chevy Silverado - VA


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
> 3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
> 4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
> ...


Would be great to see you again Mark!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
16) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2015 Chevy Silverado - VA
18) BenevolentDictator - 2019 Toyota Avalon


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
> 3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
> 4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
> ...


Now that is an intriguing username 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Notloudenuf said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
> 3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
> 4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
> ...


Because this guy won't leave me alone about it......


1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
16) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2015 Chevy Silverado - VA
18) BenevolentDictator - 2019 Toyota Avalon
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS with hair tricks - NC
20) Garry (Pb82 Ronin) - 2022 GMC Sierra 1500 AT4 - NC


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll be bringing my BRZ. This will be the last event with the Mille three way set in it. The Monday following this my new Thesis 3 way set will be going in.

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
16) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2015 Chevy Silverado - VA
18) BenevolentDictator - 2019 Toyota Avalon
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS with hair tricks - NC
20) Garry (Pb82 Ronin) - 2022 GMC Sierra 1500 AT4 - NC


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Zippy said:


> I'll be bringing my BRZ. This will be the last event with the Mille three way set in it. The Monday following this my new Thesis 3 way set will be going in.
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
> ...


should i bring the pillars from jasons/my brz for you . they fit the thesis tweeters perfect


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Adding Rich back on the list. 


1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci or 2022 Tacoma - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
16) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2015 Chevy Silverado - VA
18) BenevolentDictator - 2019 Toyota Avalon
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS with hair tricks - NC
20) Garry (Pb82 Ronin) - 2022 GMC Sierra 1500 AT4 - NC
21) Rich (rich.e.rich) - 2021 BMW 340i - NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

chasingSQ said:


> should i bring the pillars from jasons/my brz for you . they fit the thesis tweeters perfect


Sure, I could definitely use them.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Zippy said:


> Sure, I could definitely use them.


cool ill bring them


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Zippy said:


> I'll be bringing my BRZ. This will be the last event with the Mille three way set in it. The Monday following this my new Thesis 3 way set will be going in.


Keeping my AD W800NEO's in the doors, but hope to be sporting my Thesis Violino/Voce combination as well... dang, these speakers are becoming as common as Waffle House! Mmmm, Waffle House 

Gotta give props to Jason the OG... he was the first!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

My paycheck needs to get up there and be as common as you guys. 
Can't wait to hear all these badass cars.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Can't wait to hear all these badass cars.


Same, I think a few of us have had some changes since last year as well, so it will be cool to hear and see the changes people have made.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Darkrider said:


> Because this guy won't leave me alone about it......


Whatever happened to Robert?


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

BigAl205 said:


> Whatever happened to Robert?


Since last year, he traded the truck in on a Challenger Scat pack, then traded that Challenger for a HellCat. Boy changes cars more frequently than drawers.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

naiku said:


> Same, I think a few of us have had some changes since last year as well, so it will be cool to hear and see the changes people have made.


i have made some changes ,, all new gear and a new car ...lol


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Speaking of changes to gear...we put together this spreadsheet to keep track of the attendee list: *








2022 NCSQ Meet - Attendee List


Sheet1 Real Name,DIYMA Name,State,Car,DSP,Speakers,Subs,Amps,Source,Other Notes Jason,bertholomey/Afghan Vet,NC,2015 Audi S4,MiniDSP 8x12 DL,Audison Thesis 1.5ii, 3" Voce, 8" Dyn MW170,1 x SI BM mkV sealed,Sinfoni Explorer Class A x2 (60wx2), Sinfoni Heritage 2 x2 (135w x 2; 415w x 1),CD, SD Car...




docs.google.com




*
If you click the link above, you can add additional info like what equipment you're running, if you'd like to!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Anu2g said:


> Speaking of changes to gear...we put together this spreadsheet to keep track of the attendee list: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool i filled it out


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Also filled out... pretty cool idea! Whose got name tags?


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Also filled it out. Hopefully I did it right. This will all be interesting as my new DSP just arrived today (JL TWK) and I still have to pull my current amps/DSP out to build my new rack. Temps are also not cooperating as winter refuses to leave and it won’t get above 40 degrees.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> Temps are also not cooperating as winter refuses to leave and it won’t get above 40 degrees.


Yeah, the last couple days have been miserably cold, was in the teens yesterday and only got up to about 25F or so. Thankfully, today is up around 40F and tomorrow should be another jump upwards, hoping this is the last bit of winter!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Dang, we got pollen and flowers everywhere down here… one more cold snap would be a bad thing!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Yeah, the last couple days have been miserably cold, was in the teens yesterday and only got up to about 25F or so. Thankfully, today is up around 40F and tomorrow should be another jump upwards, hoping this is the last bit of winter!


Funny - last week in Jerusalem, we got sleet and 40 mph wind on Friday - on the day they had a time change (1 hour forward), and a Marathon! Froze our little butts off! (For clarity, I didn’t run in the marathon.....but I do have a crazy and long story about getting a tattoo that night )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Looking forward to the story in May 😊


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Had a good prelude meet up yesterday.....a headphone meet in Raleigh with a couple close friends. It was the first time we have been able to meet up since 2019 due to the pandemic. 

John and Vernon have some incredible equipment, and I provided my 2022 NCSQ mix ‘disc’ for evaluation of the various systems. 

The stars of the show were: Stax 009 on the Blue Hawaii + Chord Dave and Cord Blue M2 Upmixer as well as the HoloAudio Spring and May Dacs and the HiFiman Susvara and HE1000 headphones. The Bakoon speaker amp / headphone amp was extraordinary as well as the DNA Stratus. The night finished with incredible Sushi while we tried to sort the world’s problems. There were also some truly historical antics by Vernon’s two Poms - Otis and Piper. What a great day with great friends, amazing systems, and wonderful music (that you guys will get to hear soon). 

John also listened to the Audi, and it was determined to be adequate 










DNA Stratus









HoloAudio Spring Level 3 and Bakoon amp











Piper is only quiet when on your lap....put her down, and she likes to bark.....so we took turns holding her. 









Blue Hawaii electrostat headphone amp. 









Chord Dave and Blue!










I should have gotten a better pic of the May DAC - truly amazing piece! 









HE1000 and Susvara with Spring DAC









Lots of $ on this table.......









My Eddie Current ZDS and Innuos Zen Mini 

I’m listening right now to “Angie” from The Rolling Stones on the ZDS + Focal Utopia - very good. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I have to admit, I didn't understand a single word up to the part about the Poms


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Had a good prelude meet up yesterday.....a headphone meet in Raleigh with a couple close friends. It was the first time we have been able to meet up since 2019 due to the pandemic.
> 
> John and Vernon have some incredible equipment, and I provided my 2022 NCSQ mix ‘disc’ for evaluation of the various systems.
> 
> ...


Stax 009 on Blue Hawaii is one of my wishlist listens, but I don't know of any headphone meets around my area. Do you have a separate thread for headphone stuff? If my car is ready by May I'll be there. I don't have Summit-Fi level stuff, but a few 'phones below that: Clear, Aria, Stellia on ifi Pro stack and the Mytek Brooklyn Bridge. They're somewhat portable. Or I could bring the Moondrop S8 and A&K 1K.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

nyquistrate said:


> Stax 009 on Blue Hawaii is one of my wishlist listens, but I don't know of any headphone meets around my area. Do you have a separate thread for headphone stuff? If my car is ready by May I'll be there. I don't have Summit-Fi level stuff, but a few 'phones below that: Clear, Aria, Stellia on ifi Pro stack and the Mytek Brooklyn Bridge. They're somewhat portable. Or I could bring the Moondrop S8 and A&K 1K.


Absolutely! Bring It! Even if the car is not ready, good to hear other’s cars.......and you can spend some time on my set up - we could do some swapping with the Mytek and Innuos - and you can compare to the Utopia. Would be a good time. 

This is the little thread for my headphone / 2 channel. 









Bertholomey's Headphone Station Project


This project is over 2 years in the making. It all started with a Car Audio Meet. ;) For the few people that will read this thread......I'll tell the story (warning, long winded), and then start the 'build thread' ;) So, in the Fall of 2012....I had a North Carolina SQ Meet at my house. My...




www.diymobileaudio.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Absolutely! Bring It! Even if the car is not ready, good to hear other’s cars.......and you can spend some time on my set up - we could do some swapping with the Mytek and Innuos - and you can compare to the Utopia. Would be a good time.
> 
> This is the little thread for my headphone / 2 channel.
> 
> ...


Agreed about the good time! Have made the 7+ hour trip several times with a stock vehicle just to hang out with a great bunch of folks… no regrets!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mumbles said:


> Agreed about the good time! Have made the 7+ hour trip several times with a stock vehicle just to hang out with a great bunch of folks… no regrets!


7 hours ? thats it ? add 8 hrs to that and its my drive


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, I was just trying to be encouraging 😜


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mumbles said:


> Well, I was just trying to be encouraging


You were.....I certainly was! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

does anyone have any need for any clean used 4ch amps , i have 2 for sale i could bring down ,, mosconi as 100.4 and a genesis series 3 compact 4


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

chasingSQ said:


> does anyone have any need for any clean used 4ch amps , i have 2 for sale i could bring down ,, mosconi as 100.4 and a genesis series 3 compact 4


Sorry, just spent a ton on my Zapco’s, but hopefully someone else can make use of them!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Reminder Sound Quality Competition. IASCA and EMMA SUNDAY MAY 15 at High Output Audio 200 Trade Street Raleigh.
This is a Great chance to get points Towards IASCA and EMMA Finals. Also to learn more about EMMA and IASCA
Keith Turner, multi IASCA world champion and IASCA Finals Judge will be there to judge IASCA, I'll be handling EMMA

IASCA and EMMA rules attached. Please check out the rulebook to get an idea what judges will be looking for and idea what class you may be in.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> Reminder Sound Quality Competition. IASCA and EMMA SUNDAY MAY 15 at High Output Audio 200 Trade Street Raleigh.
> This is a Great chance to get points Towards IASCA and EMMA Finals. Also to learn more about EMMA and IASCA
> Keith Turner, multi IASCA world champion and IASCA Finals Judge will be there to judge IASCA, I'll be handling EMMA
> 
> IASCA and EMMA rules attached. Please check out the rulebook to get an idea what judges will be looking for and idea what class you may be in.


EMMA appears to be very interactive, and potentially a nightmare to judge. Will all classes in EMMA be observed / judged (like ESPL / ESQL)? If these questions should be moved or directed at another thread, I apologize.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Darkrider said:


> EMMA appears to be very interactive, and potentially a nightmare to judge. Will all classes in EMMA be observed / judged (like ESPL / ESQL)? If these questions should be moved or directed at another thread, I apologize.


No eqsl or Espl in US right now. The focus is on building the foundation with just Sound quality first then adding in the other .

What I love about Emma is it's about as close to making something subjective like sound quality into more objective format.
As well as encouraging competitors to open their vehicles and show them off and let others listen.
There are pretty detailed notes about what each track should sound like, where each instrument/vocal is located etc..
Every instrument used in each recording is identified in the liner notes so there is no debate about what it is you should be hearing.

These are some of the reasons Emma is a truly global organization with widespread acceptance and success.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> No eqsl or Espl in US right now. The focus is on building the foundation with just Sound quality first then adding in the other .
> 
> What I love about Emma is it's about as close to making something subjective like sound quality into more objective format.
> As well as encouraging competitors to open their vehicles and show them off and let others listen.
> ...


Will you be hosting training sessions like you did for . . . MECA?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Emma just did a competitor/judge training in Knoxville Match 25 and this past weekend in Modesto CA.
I'm not sure what, if any others are planned for the rest of the year.

This year competitors only need 6 points to qualify for Emma Finals.

This NC SQ Meet is a 1x.
There will be another show or 2 in Knoxville.
SVR is a 3x.
Cincinnati I think is also a 3x.

Points are not based on placement like in other organizations. If you compete ,you get points.
You also cannot buy points with Emma like in other orgs. You must be present and actually compete .


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Dang, wish I were able to hang out on Sunday as well and compete, I'd be tempted to try and get those 6 points!! 



Mic10is said:


> You also cannot buy points with Emma like in other orgs. You must be present and actually compete .


WTF... I had no idea you could buy points and not actually compete, that's really odd.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

naiku said:


> WTF... I had no idea you could buy points and not actually compete, that's really odd.


You still have to compete, but if there's no shows in your area, you can buy the points to qualify for finals.
...at least that's how I understand it


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> You still have to compete, but if there's no shows in your area, you can buy the points to qualify for finals.
> ...at least that's how I understand it


Lots of people were buying score sheets without even competing. As In ...paying the event director for a score sheet to get whatever place just so they didn't have to travel to an event.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
16) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2015 Chevy Silverado - VA
18) BenevolentDictator - 2019 Toyota Avalon
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS with hair tricks - NC
20) Garry (Pb82 Ronin) - 2022 GMC Sierra 1500 AT4 - NC
21) Rich (rich.e.rich) - 2021 BMW 340i - NC

Just clarifying that I'll be bringing the BMW since that's the only car have an install in.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ll post up something soon about food - Friday night will be pizza again, and we will plan on grilling on Saturday. Would be great if folks want to bring some sides or deserts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm bringing my side desert. I just hope my main desert doesn't find out


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

BigAl205 said:


> I'm bringing my side desert. I just hope my main desert doesn't find out


I'd like a taste of your side dessert, if y'all are okay with that


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Just what kind of party is Jason hosting?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Booked my room at the Hampton Inn in Archdale...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m hoping my new friend Mark makes it with this.....and has a fantastic system in it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

I will see you guys on Sunday the 15th of May. I will be in an author event on the 13th and 14th.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear I'll miss you Court, I'm only going to be in NC for the 13th and 14th. Enjoy the author event, I am sure we will catch up at some point again soon.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Just an FYI, a few of us are meeting just off I-81 in New Market, VA around noon on Friday to caravan down. I’ll be leaving the Harrisburg, PA area (exit 77 off I-81) about 9:15-9:30. If anyone coming from the north wants to meet me shoot me a message & I can give you a place to meet.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

10 days out... Long term weather forecast looking good so far!


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

If you have room for one more I would love to make the trip. I live in Pittsburgh and would be willing to meet up at that check point in VA. I saw "The Todd" was looking for a room mate at one point. I have already met Kevin, Ryan and Al. I bought a couple of amps from "Mic 10" a couple of years ago. "naiku" loves a good wagon. I have a wagon. "dmparker" has a POO dog. I have a Cavi-Poo. Navy Chief has a Silverado. I had a Silverado with a system in it. I see some Subaru's are going to be there. Anu has a Jeep, my Outback is a Jeep wannabe I might just fit in.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Stycker said:


> If you have room for one more I would love to make the trip. I live in Pittsburgh and would be willing to meet up at that check point in VA. I saw "The Todd" was looking for a room mate at one point. I have already met Kevin, Ryan and Al. I bought a couple of amps from "Mic 10" a couple of years ago. "naiku" loves a good wagon. I have a wagon. "dmparker" has a POO dog. I have a Cavi-Poo. Navy Chief has a Silverado. I had a Silverado with a system in it. I see some Subaru's are going to be there. Anu has a Jeep, my Outback is a Jeep wannabe I might just fit in.


We definitely have room for one more in the caravan. Lol @ an Outback being a Jeep wannabe. Never heard that comparison before


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Anu2g said:


> We definitely have room for one more in the caravan. Lol @ an Outback being a Jeep wannabe. Never heard that comparison before


I have so much weight in the back of my car from all the stereo equipment, it is causing sag in the rear end. The spare tire is also missing. Instead of buying firmer springs I decided to buy Rally coilovers from Flatout Suspension. I will also add a trailor hitch mounted spare tire. It will be a "Mall Crawler" or Jeep wannabe for sure. I won't have enough time to install the coilovers before the get-to-gether. I should have the spare tire carrier in time which will add even more butt-sag. I want the spare tire for the trip. I hope it doesn't look too silly with all that droop.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Stycker said:


> I have so much weight in the back of my car from all the stereo equipment, it is causing sag in the rear end. The spare tire is also missing. Instead of buying firmer springs I decided to buy Rally coilovers from Flatout Suspension. I will also add a trailor hitch mounted spare tire. It will be a "Mall Crawler" or Jeep wannabe for sure. I won't have enough time to install the coilovers before the get-to-gether. I should have the spare tire carrier in time which will add even more butt-sag. I want the spare tire for the trip. I hope it doesn't look too silly with all that droop.


Haha nice. Excited to see your rig!

Mind adding a row for yourself in here: 2022 NCSQ Meet - Attendee List


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

naiku said:


> 10 days out... Long term weather forecast looking good so far!


Can't see the weather, have my head buried in my trunk at the moment!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

mumbles said:


> Can't see the weather, have my head buried in my trunk at the moment!


No wonder you hurt your back. Nobody should be able to stick their head up there...


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> No wonder you hurt your back. Nobody should be able to stick their head up there...


Hey, hey… that hurts, my back that is 😜


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Stycker said:


> If you have room for one more I would love to make the trip. I live in Pittsburgh and would be willing to meet up at that check point in VA.


Sounds like you will fit in perfectly, I'll PM you the exact location of the checkpoint, it should be real simple to find, it's directly off I-81 south. Should be a pretty neat little group of us all heading down together on the Friday, I can't wait.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
16) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2015 Chevy Silverado - VA
18) BenevolentDictator - 2019 Toyota Avalon
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS with hair tricks - NC
20) Garry (Pb82 Ronin) - 2022 GMC Sierra 1500 AT4 - NC
21) Rich (rich.e.rich) - 2021 BMW 340i - NC
22) Brian (Stycker) - 2020 Subaru Outback - PA


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Stycker said:


> I saw "The Todd" was looking for a room mate at one point.


I was, however, the only rooms they had available when I booked was a single king bed. While I wouldn’t mind sharing the room I’d feel slightly more awkward sharing the bed so that part’s out. Welcome to the caravan, though.

I’m getting excited. This will be my first NC meet and it already looks like a LOT more cars than I’m used to seeing at the VA one. My car goes in for a professional tune tomorrow so I’m REALLY hoping it’s worth the money and 3hr round trip to have it done.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

naiku said:


> Sounds like you will fit in perfectly, I'll PM you the exact location of the checkpoint, it should be real simple to find, it's directly off I-81 south. Should be a pretty neat little group of us all heading down together on the Friday, I can't wait.


I'm excited too can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

TheTodd said:


> I was, however, the only rooms they had available when I booked was a single king bed. While I wouldn’t mind sharing the room I’d feel slightly more awkward sharing the bed so that part’s out. Welcome to the caravan, though.
> 
> I’m getting excited. This will be my first NC meet and it already looks like a LOT more cars than I’m used to seeing at the VA one. My car goes in for a professional tune tomorrow so I’m REALLY hoping it’s worth the money and 3hr round trip to have it done.


Cancel that tune. There's enough "semi-professionals" going. we'll put our collective heads together and tune that car right up. Let me know where everyone from out of town are staying and I will book at the same hotel.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Stycker said:


> Let me know where everyone from out of town are staying and I will book at the same hotel.


A bunch of us are staying in Archdale, some at the Hampton Inn, some the Holiday Inn, the pricing seems to be all over so check both of them.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Stycker said:


> <snip> I see some Subaru's are going to be there. Anu has a Jeep, my Outback is a Jeep UPGRADE. I might just fit in.


Fixed it for you. Three Subarus are in my driveway. Used to have two Jeeps.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I love the fix!!! this is my 5th. I keep coming back.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

As a reminder - you can show up on Friday anytime around lunch time if you want. 

We will have pizza Friday evening - best to arrive around 6 or before so we can get a count and make the order. 

I intend to have the driveway primarily for vehicles with functional systems - if you don’t fit into that category, please park along the road in the grass. I’d like to get as many in the driveway as possible (first come, first park). The moles have particularly had fun in our yard this winter / spring, and our grass is currently very crappy - so we will be careful with parking along the driveway. 

Saturday lunch - we will grill again (hopefully the weather will cooperate). We will get burgers / hotdogs / buns / condiments. Would be great if a few pick up some chips / sodas / desserts as well. Let me know if you have further questions. 

I have a ‘meet disc’ that I can share out a link to download a couple days prior to the meet (I’d rather do that via PM instead of linking it here - so shoot me a PM if you are interested). Otherwise, I’ll have it on an external hard drive that you can copy to a laptop when you get here. 

I’m looking forward to seeing you guys and hearing some great systems!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Those dang moles and surveillance squirrels just give you all kinds of fits


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

I won't make it again for my second time trying to get there. Thank you for putting this on, Jason. It has provided motivation for many to work on Twitter systems and mine might be functional very soon.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope you are not missing this  because your system isn’t finished… it’s worth the effort because of all the great folks that will be there!!


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

mumbles said:


> I hope you are not missing this because your system isn’t finished… it’s worth the effort because of all the great folks that will be there!!


Appreciate the response. No, it's family plans. Otherwise I'd just go with factory tunes.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry you can't make it, but family comes first!

On a similarly depressing note, at least for me, my XS Power battery has died and won't take a charge... that's $400 bucks I hadn't planned on spending  Oddly enough, the thing that bothers me more than the price is its location... I have to remove all three amps / amp rack to get the battery out. Sucks to be me at the moment!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mumbles said:


> Sorry you can't make it, but family comes first!
> 
> On a similarly depressing note, at least for me, my XS Power battery has died and won't take a charge... that's $400 bucks I hadn't planned on spending  Oddly enough, the thing that bothers me more than the price is its location... I have to remove all three amps / amp rack to get the battery out. Sucks to be me at the moment!


Hey Mumbles.....is that something you will get sorted before next weekend, or is this a deal-killer for you? Did you say you got the Thesis in the car?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Hey Mumbles.....is that something you will get sorted before next weekend, or is this a deal-killer for you? Did you say you got the Thesis in the car?


Not a deal killer, just picked up a new battery. I won’t have the Thesis speakers in, but if nothing else goes wrong, I will be running Zapco APs instead of the LX series amps… 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Regretfully, I will not be able to make it to the meet this year again. I knew about a family event for a few weeks now and have been torn but realize what the right decision is. Hope y'all have a great time and looking forward to possible fall meet.

In addition, I was at Kevin's shop, AudioWise, this past Thursday which was full of cars. Great for business but unfortunately also means he's not going to be able to take time away from installs to attend the meet. His trucks system is also down currently. He wanted me to post here for him.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear Ryan, like I said earlier, family first!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ryan (Truthunter) 2015 Toyota Camry - NY
9) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
10) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
11) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
12) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci - NC
13) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
14) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
15) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
16) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2015 Chevy Silverado - VA
18) BenevolentDictator - 2019 Toyota Avalon
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS with hair tricks - NC
20) Garry (Pb82 Ronin) - 2022 GMC Sierra 1500 AT4 - NC
21) Rich (rich.e.rich) - 2021 BMW 340i - NC
22) Brian (Stycker) - 2020 Subaru Outback - PA
23) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Glad to see you on the list John 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I wanted to mention as well. Feel free to mention equipment you are looking to sell and have it at the meet. You never know, one of the guys there may have been looking for that particular thing. 

I want to sell my A&K SR15 DAP + SD card if anyone is interested and wants a demo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

I've got a 10W7 anniversary edition with about 6 months play time and original box. Custom designed birch ply ported box with CNC machined plexi window. Glad to make a really good deal if anyone can get use out of it.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I have 2 Soundstream TN-4.900 amps as well as 2pr of Rockford Prime 6.5” coaxes. Amps are used but 9.5/10 condition with boxes, manuals and accessories & coaxes are NIB.

EDIT: I can also bring a 2nd Gen Orion 225HCCA. Fully recapped & gone over by Eric of Eric’s Amps


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Let's talk about food...
I'm planning to bring:
1) Brownies
2) pasta salad
3) marinated pork bites to be finished on the grill


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'll bring chips, plates and cups


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I’ll bring some soda… for the cups of course 😉


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I can bring buns… assuming the “grilling” portion involves items that need buns (burgers, dogs, etc.) Just let me know how many.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

REMINDER FOR SOUND QUALITY COMPETITION SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!

High Output Audio
200 Trade Street
Raleigh 27603

Emma Sound Quality
Emma is globally the largest Sound quality organization
Come see what the EMMA format is all about

IASCA Sound Quality
the US oldest sound quality organization that helped change the 12v industry

Come get evaluated by World Finals Judges and get a better understanding of competition and how to improve your system.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks guys for chipping in for the food needs. 

Vicki will likely blast off to get the burgers, etc. that morning. 

We will have to see if we want to do anything for dinner - either local BBQ place or sit down and order place (not Outback this time) - just such a pain to find anywhere a group can get in on a Saturday night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone have any interest in Audison Vrx 4.300 and 1.500 amps? 

I forgot to request the time off from work Saturday but could drive up Friday night or happen to not be feeling well on Saturday and miss work to recuperate if someone is interested in them.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

You should just happen to not feel well Saturday and come anyway, as long as it doesn't cause work problems.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Salami said:


> Anyone have any interest in Audison Vrx 4.300 and 1.500 amps?
> 
> I forgot to request the time off from work Saturday but could drive up Friday night or happen to not be feeling well on Saturday and miss work to recuperate if someone is interested in them.


Would be great to see you again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I can bring a complete MS-8. I keep thinking someday I'll use it again. "Someday Never Comes". Willing to trade for anything that will fit a 2014 Chevy Cruz.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Stycker said:


> Willing to trade for anything that will fit a 2014 Chevy Cruz.


What do you need? I might have some things laying around I could bring down, not necessarily to trade for an MS8, but if it's stuff you can use I'll bring it.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I need everything. My daughter just paid off her car. She bought it new in 2014. She asked me to install a backup camera with a dash mount display. I said no way!!! Lets put a whole system in. She is down with it. I told her my install days are over. I'm going to teach her and have her do the install. I'm thinking to keep it simple and cheap since I'm buying. Head unit with car-play and camera. Two-way front using a wideband, no rear, IB Sub(s), 5 channel w/integrated DSP. I'll call Nick Apicella for anything I can't get on the cheap. Resonix for sure.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Stycker said:


> I need everything. My daughter just paid off her car. She bought it new in 2014. She asked me to install a backup camera with a dash mount display. I said no way!!! Lets put a whole system in. She is down with it. I told her my install days are over. I'm going to teach her and have her do the install. I'm thinking to keep it simple and cheap since I'm buying. Head unit with car-play and camera. Two-way front using a wideband, no rear, IB Sub(s), 5 channel w/integrated DSP. I'll call Nick Apicella for anything I can't get on the cheap. Resonix for sure.


What "level" of system are you going for? I have some dayton widebands that @naiku loaned me for temp purposes, as well as some silk dome daytons that I bought for temp purposes. If those could be helpful for your daughter's system, I could pack those.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Stycker said:


> I need everything. My daughter just paid off her car. She bought it new in 2014. She asked me to install a backup camera with a dash mount display. I said no way!!! Lets put a whole system in. She is down with it. I told her my install days are over. I'm going to teach her and have her do the install. I'm thinking to keep it simple and cheap since I'm buying. Head unit with car-play and camera. Two-way front using a wideband, no rear, IB Sub(s), 5 channel w/integrated DSP. I'll call Nick Apicella for anything I can't get on the cheap. Resonix for sure.


If it's any use, my son has an almost brand new Dayton DSP I could bring down, does not fit the amp with integrated DSP but would open up options for amps.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

My amps would power that perfectly too. The TN-4.900s are the same as the PPI Phantom 900.4s. Real power of about 120x4 and will do 400+ bridged into 2. $250 for both.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Thats whats great about this community. I may want to stay clear of the Dayton DSP just because of known noise issues. Dayton speakers are fine. I used to use those all the time. Mid level is fine. I just want it to sound good. No preferences. Those PPI amps are great. I used to use NVX JAD amps (same amp basically). Very underated amps. I'll bring lots of CASH. Maybe I'll just bring her car LOL.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Those Dayton's that @Anu2g has of mine are RS75's if you can use them, no need for cash, you can just have them if they'll be useful. Alternatively, I have a pair of Infinity Kappa 20MX if you can use those instead.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't want to continue cluttering this site with my needs. If you have the room then bring them along. I used the RS75's for a little while. I could never tune the hashness out of them. I'm very picky when it comes to myself. She may love them though. I ended up switching them out for Morel 2.5 incher. I never heard he Kappa series in person.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Stycker said:


> I don't want to continue cluttering this site with my needs. If you have the room then bring them along. I used the RS75's for a little while. I could never tune the hashness out of them. I'm very picky when it comes to myself. She may love them though. I ended up switching them out for Morel 2.5 incher. I never heard he Kappa series in person.


No worries about cluttering - this is useful - she could drive that car right down to the NCSQ warehouse and leave with a full system that she can install over the summer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Reminder - send me a PM if you need the address and/or a link to the music download. I’d rather get requests for the address in the days prior to the meet instead of when I’m getting a demo and I’m not paying attention to my phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks guys for chipping in for the food needs.
> 
> Vicki will likely blast off to get the burgers, etc. that morning.
> 
> ...


I'll bring some dessert! 

Also, any chance somewhere would take a reservation for Sat night? Or has a party room of sorts? 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Stycker said:


> I need everything. My daughter just paid off her car. She bought it new in 2014. She asked me to install a backup camera with a dash mount display. I said no way!!! Lets put a whole system in. She is down with it. I told her my install days are over. I'm going to teach her and have her do the install. I'm thinking to keep it simple and cheap since I'm buying. Head unit with car-play and camera. Two-way front using a wideband, no rear, IB Sub(s), 5 channel w/integrated DSP. I'll call Nick Apicella for anything I can't get on the cheap. Resonix for sure.


See the list below, might have some things on there that fit your needs.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> I wanted to mention as well. Feel free to mention equipment you are looking to sell and have it at the meet. You never know, one of the guys there may have been looking for that particular thing.
> 
> I want to sell my A&K SR15 DAP + SD card if anyone is interested and wants a demo.
> 
> ...


Here is my cleaning out the garage list, I need to make room. Hope this is not too much.

Free

Blaupunkt Vx694 bi-ampable 6x9
1 Dayton IB385-8, has surface rust on the basket
2 Dayton IB385-8, both formers have separated from the magnet need rebuilt or repaired. Surface rust on the baskets
MTX Road Thunder 8"
Home Style MB Quart tweeters, I think 6 ohm.
8 Piezo horn drivers threaded
Alpine CDA-9827 (may not work)
Random Alpine cables (DIN and AI-net)
Technics home dual cassette and 5 disc changer (they need a good home)

Cheap (Make Offer)

Eclipse 5062 Changer
Eclipse HDR109 HD Tuner
Eclipse Sirius Tuner
Dayton DA115-8 4" Aluminum mids
Dayton DC28F large format tweeter
Alpine CHM-S630 Changer
Alpine 5957 Changer
Alpine 5955 Changer controller
Zapco Symbilink transmitters 
Alpine CD Changer magazines

Very reasonably priced (If interested I will figure out a good deal)

Pioneer 8604
Pioneer 8601 x2
Yamaha YPA-700 x2
Zapco reference 350.2 (modded, crossover removed)
Tymphany LAT-250 x4
Dayton HO15
Audible Physics NZ3 (small pin hole in the one surround)

I also have a Zapco reference 650.6 and 750.2 that I might be willing to part with if someone is interested.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

naiku said:


> Those Dayton's that @Anu2g has of mine are RS75's if you can use them, no need for cash, you can just have them if they'll be useful. Alternatively, I have a pair of Infinity Kappa 20MX if you can use those instead.


I am running a pair of the MX20s in my truck if anyone wants to listen to them, I have been very happy with them.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> Technics home dual cassette and 5 disc changer (they need a good home)


Oh man, this might need to come home with me.



Navy Chief said:


> I am running a pair of the MX20s in my truck if anyone wants to listen to them, I have been very happy with them


I was really happy with mine, just needed something that would play a little lower given stock location limitations. They're a really nice little speaker and relatively cheap.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Truthunter said:


> Regretfully, I will not be able to make it to the meet this year again. I knew about a family event for a few weeks now and have been torn but realize what the right decision is. Hope y'all have a great time and looking forward to possible fall meet.
> 
> In addition, I was at Kevin's shop, AudioWise, this past Thursday which was full of cars. Great for business but unfortunately also means he's not going to be able to take time away from installs to attend the meet. His trucks system is also down currently. He wanted me to post here for him.


Man, I hate to hear this, but totally understand. I hope the family event is great.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Stycker said:


> I don't want to continue cluttering this site with my needs. If you have the room then bring them along. I used the RS75's for a little while. I could never tune the hashness out of them. I'm very picky when it comes to myself. She may love them though. I ended up switching them out for Morel 2.5 incher. I never heard he Kappa series in person.


While I don't have much that I'm trying to get rid of, I will talk to my buddy Garry as I know he has some stuff he is ready to part with (including some pretty sweet Tang-band 2.5" wide-banders).

Also, a 2014 White Chevy Cruze RS is what I attended my very first NCSQ meet with. My Camaro was in the shop on that cold-as-hell January or February morning, but man.... I got soo hooked on this community. I was even running an MS-8 in that Cruze.

I knida want another MS-8. I may have to find something worthy to trade for it.....


----------



## Old Lady Cameltoe (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a box of used yoga pants that I'll bring


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Old Lady Cameltoe said:


> I have a box of used yoga pants that I'll bring


You hear that @BigAl205 !

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Sounds like we could have an auction. Or one of those silly Christmas exchanges where you could steal somebody's gift. I gave away a bunch of audio gear to my best friend a year ago. He was going to put together a system and hasn't touched it yet. Now I'm regreting it.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Anu (Anu2g) - 2021 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 2dr - DC
3) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - Virginia
4) John - 2004 Ford Mustang - Virginia
5) Jacob (Mashburn) 2016 Ford Taurus
6) Bo (Zippy)2013 BRZ/2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
7) Logan (squiers007) 2005 Toyota Tacoma - VA (third times a charm, lol)
8) Ian B (ChasingSQ) 2021 Kia Stinger GT
9) Michael - 2021 Subaru Forester, or the Shop Van
10) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 Civic or shop truck 2015 F150
11) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330ci - NC
12) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA
13) Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z71 - AL
14) Damien (dmparker5725) - 2016 Audi A6 - VA
15) Todd (TheTodd) - 2008 Chevy Malibu
16) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2015 Chevy Silverado - VA
17) BenevolentDictator - 2019 Toyota Avalon
18) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS with hair tricks - NC
19) Garry (Pb82 Ronin) - 2022 GMC Sierra 1500 AT4 - NC
20) Rich (rich.e.rich) - 2021 BMW 340i - NC
21) Brian (Stycker) - 2020 Subaru Outback - PA
22) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
23) Adam (The A Train) - Accord? - NC


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

naiku said:


> Oh man, this might need to come home with me.


Just let me know before Friday if you want them and Ill bring them along.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Old Lady Cameltoe said:


> I have a box of used yoga pants that I'll bring


Worn by you or the prancer in the video / avatar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> Just let me know before Friday if you want them and Ill bring them along.


If you've got room and don't mind, please bring them. Let me know if you want something for them.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

naiku said:


> If you've got room and don't mind, please bring them. Let me know if you want something for them.


They are yours, did you want anything else?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> They are yours, did you want anything else?


Thanks, nothing else needed


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be bringing the Audi along with a few pairs of component speakers at GTG discounts just in case. I'll be there with Jason Carter on Friday, Saturday, and the show on Sunday. 👍


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be bringing the Audi along with a few pairs of component speakers at GTG discounts just in case. I'll be there with Jason Carter on Friday, Saturday, and the show on Sunday.


Glad to hear you're feeling well enough to come Nick! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

squiers007 said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling well enough to come Nick!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


I'll second that!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks guys for chipping in for the food needs.
> 
> Vicki will likely blast off to get the burgers, etc. that morning.


I'd be happy to supply the burgers and dogs. Just need a number for how many you normally buy.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh man, I didn't know this was going to be a gear selling event. Since it's my first time, I didn't want to be rude. I have a whole bunch of stuff I'm trying to part with. I can definitely bring my stuff if people are interested.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> I'd be happy to supply the burgers and dogs. Just need a number for how many you normally buy.


Thanks!!! I’ll check the list tomorrow to see if I can come up with an estimate - it might be that we get the stuff Saturday mid-morning when we have a better feel for the numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks!!! I’ll check the list tomorrow to see if I can come up with an estimate - it might be that we get the stuff Saturday mid-morning when we have a better feel for the numbers.


Just let me know. I have an entire empty truck bed so bringing a cooler is no big deal for me.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> Just let me know. I have an entire empty truck bed so bringing a cooler is no big deal for me.


Can I ask you to bring that cooler either way?
If I'm the cooker I want to cook up some burgers all at once and put them in the cooler to keep them warm. That has sped up the process when I've worked events for large crowds.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Can I ask you to bring that cooler either way?
> If I'm the cooker I want to cook up some burgers all at once and put them in the cooler to keep them warm. That has sped up the process when I've worked events for large crowds.


If @Navy Chief can't bring a cooler, I've got one I could bring, just let me know before 10am tomorrow.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

naiku said:


> If @Navy Chief can't bring a cooler, I've got one I could bring, just let me know before 10am tomorrow.


I can throw one in my truck too if needed.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok - I have looked through my PMs and the list and concluded we have roughly 21 confirmed (awesome!). 

So, Mark and Todd - if you all would like to handle the Burgers/Dogs and Buns - we can plan on having enough for 25 people - not everyone will want one or both, you can either guesstimate or get what you think will be sufficient, and we can run out if needed. Likely not needed to solicit for a perfect listing. 

I’d like to offer the opportunity to ‘go out’ Saturday evening if desired - around 7 or 8 - or we can hang out on the back deck. 

I’ve looked at a couple local spots for ‘bar food’ and a place to just hang out - vs a sit down meal (waiting > hour to get into Outback and then having yucky experience doesn’t sound good to me). So let me know Friday / Saturday what the wish of the group is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

24 hours and we'll be on the way, trying to get an oil change on the car later and make a list of everything I want to bring. Looking forward to spending some time with everyone


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be bringing the Audi along with a few pairs of component speakers at GTG discounts just in case. I'll be there with Jason Carter on Friday, Saturday, and the show on Sunday. 👍


At the last GTG, I bought a pair of M3 Carbons from Nick; he even let me try quickly try them out in my build first. Excited to show you how they look permanently mounted in my pillars now, and with the new sub box (two down-firing SQL-12s, ported @ 30Hz)


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I put my spare tire hitch on the back of my car. Now I'm down about 3 inches in the back. I can really feel the butt sag now. Shocks and springs can't get here soon enough. I am now officially out of time for anything else other than packing. Your going to see one dirty a$$ed car inside and out. About an inch worth of yellow pollen on a black car. I hope my tune is good cause I won't be checking that either. Looking forward to meeting Nick and glad he is doing better. See ya soon.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Stycker said:


> I put my spare tire hitch on the back of my car. Now I'm down about 3 inches in the back. I can really feel the butt sag now. Shocks and springs can't get here soon enough. I am now officially out of time for anything else other than packing. Your going to see one dirty a$$ed car inside and out. About an inch worth of yellow pollen on a black car. I hope my tune is good cause I won't be checking that either. Looking forward to meeting Nick and glad he is doing better. See ya soon.


Welcome to my world... dirty car, totally unprepared for this despite ample time. It will all be okay, and I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Ok - I have looked through my PMs and the list and concluded we have roughly 21 confirmed (awesome!).
> 
> So, Mark and Todd - if you all would like to handle the Burgers/Dogs and Buns - we can plan on having enough for 25 people - not everyone will want one or both, you can either guesstimate or get what you think will be sufficient, and we can run out if needed. Likely not needed to solicit for a perfect listing.
> 
> ...


I will take care of burgers and dogs if Todd can get buns. I think 24 hamburger buns an 24 hot dog buns should be sufficient and are even numbered packages and I will get the same number of burgers and dogs. I will be bringing my cooler obviously, so it can be used to store warm food while we are cooking if needed.

I am good for whatever on Saturday night. I am staying in Asheboro at the intersection of I74 and Route 64, so its not a very long drive for me at the end of the night. That hopefully sets me up for a direct drive down Route 64 to High Output Sunday morning, what time is everyone arriving at the show on Sunday morning.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Navy Chief said:


> Here is my cleaning out the garage list, I need to make room. Hope this is not too much.
> 
> Free
> 
> ...


Any takers on this list, especially the free stuff. Some of this stuff isn't worth shipping and I will hate to throw it out.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> I will take care of burgers and dogs if Todd can get buns. I think 24 hamburger buns an 24 hot dog buns should be sufficient and are even numbered packages and I will get the same number of burgers and dogs. I will be bringing my cooler obviously, so it can be used to store warm food while we are cooking if needed.
> 
> I am good for whatever on Saturday night. I am staying in Asheboro at the intersection of I74 and Route 64, so its not a very long drive for me at the end of the night. That hopefully sets me up for a direct drive down Route 64 to High Output Sunday morning, what time is everyone arriving at the show on Sunday morning.


Registration opens at 930.
Judging starts at 10ish

Entry fee $30/ organization


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I’m driving home Saturday night so I can play golf on Sunday morning. I will skip dinner on Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

subterFUSE said:


> I’m driving home Saturday night so I can play golf on Sunday morning. I will skip dinner on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m just glad to be able to see you this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

How do we know what class we'd be in? Also, where can we get a copy of the rules? I'm interested in competing on Sunday...will be my first ever.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey Mic, I had plans to put together a portfolio for Emma. Those plans flew out window. I also planned to read the rules. Thats not going to happen either. I'm going to compete reguardless. How much of a hit will I take with Emma for not being prepared?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Stycker said:


> Hey Mic, I had plans to put together a portfolio for Emma. Those plans flew out window. I also planned to read the rules. Thats not going to happen either. I'm going to compete reguardless. How much of a hit will I take with Emma for not being prepared?


This is a single point event and my goal is to give everyone a taste of Emma format.
Everything in Emma is pretty straightforward.

As far as classes, I will classify vehicles either prior to judging all cars or when I get to each car.

Iasca is SQ only and Keith will do the same to classify each vehicle ahead of time.

Thanks everyone for coming out and supporting local competition


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Loaded up.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Possible Link to Classes






Adobe Acrobat







acrobat.adobe.com





Emma USA has slightly different classifications than Europe based on our own needs and competition base to allow people to move between the different orgs with relative ease without making major sacrifices in doing so


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are the songs Jason has picked as a Spotify playlist

You should be able to either use that link, or search for NCSQ Spring 2022, or search for me as a user agmech and find it there



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/18vNMbvuNhVQoSjjC0Nm7l?si=4c8e9a7fff3b4794


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Here are the songs Jason has picked as a Spotify playlist
> 
> You should be able to either use that link, or search for NCSQ Spring 2022, or search for me as a user agmech and find it there
> 
> ...


That is awesome Kendal! Thank you so much for doing that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

It pains me to say, but I’m out… my daughter’s car broke down and I need to help her. I really hope you all have a great weekend and good luck to those competing! Please post lots of pictures…


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

That stinks! Hope your daughters cars at least an easy repair and we'll see you at the next one.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I have the meats!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> View attachment 334028
> 
> View attachment 334027


I’m so glad you got some people pictures  

Every vacation I’m asked, ‘why are there no pictures of us? It is like we were never there’ 

And I’m glad you got a couple pics of that elusive Clay. It was great hanging out with him again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ready.....











Official start (especially of demos) is 0900 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I know I thanked you in person, Jason, but I want to say again how thankful I am that you and your wife (and your neighbors too) allowed us to invade your home for the weekend. It was great to see a few familiar faces and meet some new ones. I had a blast. I laughed a LOT, learned a LOT & heard a LOT of FANTASTIC cars. There wasn’t a bad one in the lot and for myself it was the SI Avant that stole the show. The weekend was totally worth my 6.5-ish hour drive. I’ll definitely be back.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I just signed on to DIYMA for the first time in 5 years to do some research for my next car and thought “I wonder if Jason is still hosting DIYMA meets” literally on the day y’all are having one. Wow. 
I miss you guys!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

TheTodd said:


> I know I thanked you in person, Jason, but I want to say again how thankful I am that you and your wife (and your neighbors too) allowed us to invade your home for the weekend. It was great to see a few familiar faces and meet some new ones. I had a blast. I laughed a LOT, learned a LOT & heard a LOT of FANTASTIC cars. There wasn’t a bad one in the lot and for myself it was the SI Avant that stole the show. The weekend was totally worth my 6.5-ish hour drive. I’ll definitely be back.


Thanks Todd! The fact that folks had a great time is what energizes me and makes we want to start planning the next one! Have a great trip back home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

saMxp said:


> I just signed on to DIYMA for the first time in 5 years to do some research for my next car and thought “I wonder if Jason is still hosting DIYMA meets” literally on the day y’all are having one. Wow.
> I miss you guys!


We miss you too Sam! I wish the timing would have worked out that you would have logged in a week or so back.....would have been great to see you again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> We miss you too Sam! I wish the timing would have worked out that you would have logged in a week or so back.....would have been great to see you again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That would’ve been a lot of fun! What timing. Definitely going to keep tabs on the next one.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

I had a blast. Good to meet new faces, and establish some rooted friendships. A lot of clean systems and good people. Looking forward to June Jason!


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I enjoyed meeting everyone. What a great group of people and some amazing cars. Thank you Jason. I hope my wife cut the grass. Ya right!!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> I know I thanked you in person, Jason, but I want to say again how thankful I am that you and your wife (and your neighbors too) allowed us to invade your home for the weekend. It was great to see a few familiar faces and meet some new ones. I had a blast. I laughed a LOT, learned a LOT & heard a LOT of FANTASTIC cars.


Mostly going to echo this, what a great weekend. I listened to plenty, but still missed a bunch. I'll try to upload a quick video I made later, cars were all the way down the street. So good catching up with friends and meeting new ones.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Here we go, more cars showed up even after I took this...


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

I had a amazing time. Great learning experience. First meet for meet for me already looking forward to the next. Leaving with a great sounding tune is icing on the cake (Jason C, yes I am still smiling). 

Jason, again thank you for hosting.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I am so bummed that I missed this but hopefully next time. I was particularly glad to see Clay showed up as I know he has had a rough time lately!


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

dmparker5725 said:


> I had a amazing time. Great learning experience. First meet for meet for me already looking forward to the next. Leaving with a great sounding tune is icing on the cake (Jason C, yes I am still smiling).
> 
> Jason, again thank you for hosting.


Glad you’re enjoying it. Was awesome seeing you give demos and both you and the person getting the demo smiling.

Bertholomy, thanks again for hosting. Was a great weekend.

I had a great time giving demos and also had fun listening to as many cars as I could. Also enjoyed helping those I could and seeing their smiles afterwards.

I missed out on hearing about four cars, I think. I’ll get in’m next time.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

JI808 said:


> Also enjoyed helping those I could and seeing their smiles afterwards.


I would also like to thank you for your help. It was a VERY enjoyable 6hr drive home.

I know it was a popular topic most of Saturday, so for anybody that was wondering… yes, I did!










I didn’t get the full set but, seeing how the woofers that are currently in my car were supposed to be temporary & I’m currently very pleased with my mids & tweeters, I couldn’t pass up the deal.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

TheTodd said:


> I would also like to thank you for your help. It was a VERY enjoyable 6hr drive home.
> 
> I know it was a popular topic most of Saturday, so for anybody that was wondering… yes, I did!
> 
> ...


 My friend bought a pair, I think I told you about it, but when I crawled in bed I told my wife I bought a set of speakers as she was rolling over. She looked like the girls from the Exorcism. Lol, then explained they were for my bestie 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> I have the meats!


Hey Mark.....I don't think I officially told you Thank You! for providing all of those meats. That was an awesome thing to do, and it was extremely needed and appreciated. I had plenty of time to thank you.....but I wanted to at least thank you here


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you to all who attended - you all made this a great event! For those who weren’t able to come - you were missed, and there will be another opportunity in the Fall. 

Thank you as well if you brought food, drinks, utensils and the like - extremely helpful to Vicki and I. 

So many great sounding cars this year, and a few that left sounding better than when they arrived (according to the owners and verified by those who listened to the before and after). I’m thankful to Mark W for listening to mine early on Saturday to choose between two presets (so if you only heard the Audi on Friday night, you missed out ). I’m really grateful to the guys who helped others with tuning tips and using your tools to improve other’s cars. 

You guys are awesome, and I’m thankful to all the new fellas who participated for the first time, and I’m grateful to the ‘old dogs’ that keep coming back to continue this great community of hobbyists. Regrettably, I spent too much tome in my own car and others to be a good host, and a few of you I only spoke to as you were leaving (Kendal.....Adam.......). Lastly, dag gone it was great seeing Clay! 

Now, the few pics I took. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Friday - started around 11 or so in the afternoon - on / drizzling - specifically when Jason C was trying to clean the driveway off. 




























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

My first demo of the weekend was a doozy - Nick’s Audi! All around amazing - not just the 24. 



















Bo’s beautiful BRZ - very good - best I’ve heard it! 




























I really like this shot






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Anu’s Jeep - one of the coolest, well sorted Jeeps I’ve seen - and it sounds phenomenal as well. DL




































Damien’s gorgeous A6









We even let in Penn State fans!  ‘The Todd’















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Brian’s Outback (wannabe Jeep)


















Night time demo in the Audi




































I’ll finish up the few pics I have from Saturday and Sunday tomorrow. If you guys took some photos - feel free to post them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Can't forget the high end donuts. They paired well with the high end audio


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a whole lot of fun. Thank you very much Jason for hosting these GTG. It is always so much fun to hang out with people who enjoy and are passionate about making cars sound great. I didn't get a chance to listen to every single vehicle, but I got pretty close. So many excellent sounding vehicles. 
There were some very skilled tuners that were helping people try and get the best sound from their vehicle. It was neat to see different approaches to tuning that got some great results! 
Hopefully I will have a vehicle with some equipment in it, for others to listen to at the next meet. 
Thanks again, and see you at the next one!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> View attachment 334186
> View attachment 334187


I really like that technique of taking a pic of each car’s front stage as you are viewing it - very cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Saturday morning......a little rainy - got out there to set my stuff up so Nick and Bo could get set up because I figured they would likely be there first 










John’s beautiful Merc



















It certainly was a German car crowd - had a handful of Audi’s, a couple BMW’s, and a Merc






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick had to be close to his Audi to provide demos to all that wanted to hear it. 










Brian’s Outback was fantastic as well - lots of goosebumps and even a tear was shed (and quickly wiped away) in that demo.......and I did the same 























































I was so glad to see Ian here - even if it was for a short time - beautiful Stinger with a wonderful build - I only got to listen to parts of a couple tracks before I was called away to get lunch sorted. What I heard was excellent! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

And then there were only Audis left 






































Sunday morning......I had to wash the car because of all the pollen water that I poured on it when dumping my canopy. Got that washed, and then drove over to High Output in Garner for the comp. 

A fella named Jeff stopped by to see what was going on - he said he used to compete in the ‘90’s - he drove in with a very good looking Genesis GV80. 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> And then there were only Audis left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, pretty sure I'm giving Mike or Jason a demo in my truck in the background of this photo. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

And a few pics of the competitors for EMMA and IASCA

Julius and his beautiful Trans Am




















Lori’s X3 (not competing)





































Always a great time listening to Al’s truck - in the midst of fantastic changes - really excited for you my friend! 










(I hate selfies - I did manage to take 2 )









Privilege to hang out with Anu! Love the Jeep my friend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Gotta love it when “trailered” vehicles show up 😝

Also the Outback’s pillars have a distinct Apicella feel to them?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mumbles said:


> Gotta love it when “trailered” vehicles show up
> 
> Also the Outback’s pillars have a distinct Apicella feel to them?


And a distinct Apicella feel to the back end as well (cargo area - not commenting on, well, you know....) Audio Frog in the front end, and all Stereo Integrity in the back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Jason, I will get you back for making me cry. I already have the song picked out. Good luck making it the whole way through it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Stycker said:


> Jason, I will get you back for making me cry. I already have the song picked out. Good luck making it the whole way through it.


I can tell you now, it is very likely I won’t make it through - when it comes to music, I can turn into a slobbering mess pretty quickly (well, maybe not a mess, just a tear or two).......I was going to say ‘anything by Five Finger Death Punch’, but no one would believe that.....but there are several tracks by Hillsong United that sends me there every time - no matter how many times I’ve heard the song. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> I can tell you now, it is very likely I won’t make it through - when it comes to music, I can turn into a slobbering mess pretty quickly (well, maybe not a mess, just a tear or two).......I was going to say ‘anything by Five Finger Death Punch’, but no one would believe that.....but there are several tracks by Hillsong United that sends me there every time - no matter how many times I’ve heard the song.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What album has that song? I can’t find it on Apple Music.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I've had people ask for tracks I used during demos/testing for sub integration.

Tracks like Biosphere's Oi-1 will really point out panel buzz/rattle as well.

Not everyone that got in the Audi heard the same tracks. Many of you ended up hearing the same tracks for the 6"/3" demo, but the full 3-way plus sub demo list was always a random assortment.

Here's the Spotify playlist that contains all but one of the songs I played. The missing song is the pipe organ symphony from the HSU demo disc.



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0m8TxIwrKCpsRmmlPfNyUC?si=62dfca45f3aa4054


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

dmparker5725 said:


> What album has that song? I can’t find it on Apple Music.


The one Brian was referring to during our demo was Three Tree Town by Ben Howard. 

I’m not sure which one he is referring to with his challenge 

For Hillsong United, As You Find Me, So Will I, Oceans and others get to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> The one Brian was referring to during our demo was Three Tree Town by Ben Howard.
> 
> I’m not sure which one he is referring to with his challenge
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was referring the that song you mentioned by Five Finger Death Punch. Titled “Anything”, right? It wasn’t coming up in the search.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

dmparker5725 said:


> Sorry, I was referring the that song you mentioned by Five Finger Death Punch. Titled “Anything”, right? It wasn’t coming up in the search.


Ha! No, I was [trying] to be snarky.....any song from FFDP......that was mostly to Gary, Mark, and Jacob - thought they would get a kick out of that. 

I really only ‘like’ one album from FFDP - ‘Got Your Six’ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I haven't figured out how to link a song yet. But the Challenge is "Paradise" by Bruce Springsteen off "The Rising" album. Just try to make it through that song without shedding a tear especially if you have kids.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I finally got some time and wanted to thank Jason and V for hosting. I always enjoy going to these both to catch up with old friends and make new ones. I got a reprise for my BRZ as my appointment to get the drivers swapped got pushed out to June. I still get a few weeks more to enjoy the tune before the Thesis set goes in. Then it's back to square one.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

JI808 said:


> I've had people ask for tracks I used during demos/testing for sub integration.
> 
> Tracks like Biosphere's Oi-1 will really point out panel buzz/rattle as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Always good to have new tracks to test out. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

JI808 said:


> I've had people ask for tracks I used during demos/testing for sub integration.
> 
> Tracks like Biosphere's Oi-1 will really point out panel buzz/rattle as well.
> 
> ...


I was just about to ask you for some songs.

I'll make the same request to the rest of the group. Will you post up your Spotify Playlists of demo tracks or just a few of your favorites to demo with? I heard so much good stuff this weekend but can't remember them all.

If y'all post tracks I'll make the playlist.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> I was just about to ask you for some songs.
> 
> I'll make the same request to the rest of the group. Will you post up your Spotify Playlists of demo tracks or just a few of your favorites to demo with? I heard so much good stuff this weekend but can't remember them all.
> 
> If y'all post tracks I'll make the playlist.


I'm hoping they will share their track of Saint-Saëns lol. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Razz2o4 said:


> I'm hoping they will share their track of Saint-Saëns lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I’ll get that up tonight.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Thanks for all the pics guys. Some nice looking cars and systems there.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Notloudenuf said:


> I was just about to ask you for some songs.
> 
> I'll make the same request to the rest of the group. Will you post up your Spotify Playlists of demo tracks or just a few of your favorites to demo with? I heard so much good stuff this weekend but can't remember them all.
> 
> If y'all post tracks I'll make the playlist.





Razz2o4 said:


> I'm hoping they will share their track of Saint-Saëns lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


This track kicks off around the 26 second mark with the pipe organ playing 16Hz.

Saint-Seans Organ Symphony (16Hz) from 2nd Movement


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

JI808 said:


> This track kicks off around the 26 second mark with the pipe organ playing 16Hz.
> 
> Saint-Seans Organ Symphony (16Hz) from 2nd Movement


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I don't have Spotify, but here's what I played a lot of:

Gojira- Drum Solo
Daisy Gray- Wicked Game
Celldweller- The Imperial March (Instrumental)
Dr. Fresch- Feedback
Svanrand- Heilung
Dua Lipa- Don't Start Now
George Duke- It's On
Beyonce- Daddy lessons
Malia/Boris Blank- Magnetic Lies
Too $hort- The Ghetto
Minor Rain- Plasticity
N.O.H.A- Pressure
Ben Harper- Whipping Boy
Glass Animals- Black Mambo
O-Zone Percussion Group- Jazz Variants 
Gordian Knot- Arsis
Infected Mushroom- Mambacore
Juno Reactor- Tempest
Tipper- Snot Rocket


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

wish i could have gone, looks like a good time! Had to work


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> I don't have Spotify, but here's what I played a lot of:
> 
> Gojira- Drum Solo
> Daisy Gray- Wicked Game
> ...



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/1Htvyxl0TQ8w7Q5vBvOGL6?si=HiR44rCYQtiEP4I1rTkU2Q


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I want to make sure you all know about this meet that is coming up 









2022 Mid Atlantic / VA Fall Meet - 16th / 17th September


After the excellent NCSQ meet this past weekend, I had a couple people ask me about a fall meet, so here it is. September 16th - 17th at my place (PM for the address if needed), it's near Winchester VA. I'll be around Friday, primarily getting things ready for anyone that gets in town early...




www.diymobileaudio.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Question for the group:

I have a buddy in Maryland who wants to add a couple items to his 2018 Audi A6. 

Who do you know installer wise in the surrounding area - if not much - then he may come to Charlotte, but of course closer would be more convenient. Mostly adding a sub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Depending on where he is in MD and how far he’s willing to travel I recommend Tier 1 Motoring in West Chester PA. It’s where I got my initial tune done and after talking to them for my 3hr wait I’d feel comfortable with them doing my next install.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Question for the group:
> 
> I have a buddy in Maryland who wants to add a couple items to his 2018 Audi A6.
> 
> ...











Car Audio | Absolute Electronix | Derwood


Absolute Electronix in Rockville, MD has been selling and installing car stereo equipment, remote car starters, car alarms, and more since 2011!




www.absoluteelectronix.com







https://www.creativecartunes.com/


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I have a buddy in Maryland who wants to add a couple items to his 2018 Audi A6.
> 
> Who do you know installer wise in the surrounding area - if not much - then he may come to Charlotte, but of course closer would be more convenient. Mostly adding a sub.


I've got a friend who just had work done to his A8 in Maryland, let me find out who did the work and I will send you the details via WhatsApp.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Absolute (recommended above) is a great shop if he's near the Beltway. I just had work done at and can recommend Soundworks on the south side of Baltimore. SoundWorks - Maryland Car Audio | Window Tinting | Vinyl Wraps


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dropping this in here so folks can see the new one. 









Winter meet... Feb 4th - Pulaski, VA


Setting up a small (although no actual limit) meet for February 4th in Pulaski. The park itself is located 5 minutes from I-81, address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. In February, we'll have no issues using the big shelter and having power available. Plenty of hotels right off the...




www.diymobileaudio.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

